# Can ANYONE recommend small business software OTHER than quickbooks???



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been selling t-shirts for a few years as a small side business for a while, but I finally started getting my act together more recently on the business side. Registering, my company name, acquiring a business licenses, business bank account, etc. So many numbers and financial stuff to manage that excel just won't cut it anymore. 

I know everyone mostly uses quickbooks, but I just can't afford to pay another monthly fee. Starting out my profit margins are low so and there are so many different expenses associated with this I just want simple software that I can buy once and will handle my day to day P/L along with managing documents that I can use for taxes, specifically sales taxes that I will ultimately pass on the govt. 

I don't want this to be a debate about whether or not it is a bad idea to avoid quickbooks for a cheaper alternative. I just want to know what else is out there that some people with a small business have that works for them. Thanks.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Quickbooks to purchase is not expensive.
Way better than the online version.
Sage software has accounting packages.
We use both at different business we own


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

I use Express Invoice......69.99 . Take a day and enter your products....use quanty as 'foot 

Markus


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Oddly enough you can do you accounting in Quicken. It has some basic small business stuff built in. AR, AP, invoices, quotes, sales tax account, tax reports so on and so forth. Its effective as long as you have some idea of how to track your accounting. Its not pretty but it sure works at a reasonable price. On a side note I use a totally different piece of software to generate the quotes, mock ups, invoices, PO sheets etc.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Use mint.com for tracking your finances for free.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

This one is free and looks to be a pretty good replacement for QB.
http://www.turbocash.net


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Those suggestions look good, just want to clarify though - we use Quickbooks and there isn't a monthly fee associated with it. We've used it for the last four years without problems.


----------



## ipressit (Feb 21, 2009)

I've just started using wave accounting, like what we see so far.it's cloud based and is free

Sent from my SGH-I717R using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I would also look at your business model too. You shouldn't have that low of profits.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

The online qb has a monthly I believe. At SAMs club qb runs 189 I think for the starter. And 489 for the stuff that lets you download industry specific tables and all that fancy jazz.


----------



## GoBoGraphix (Jan 25, 2013)

I personally use express accounts. You can try it out for free from NCH software. Hopefully you find something that works for you.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I've used Quicken for Business for YEARS (even before going into business, I used personal). It costs under $100.00, you do NOT have to upgrade every year, depends on how many perks you use (most upgrades have to do with investing).


----------



## Phillips21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Try inflow! I downloaded the basic software for free. I found it really worked well for us. 


Shane Phillips


----------



## printbobber (Feb 3, 2013)

I have used quick books, peach tree, and now account edge. I've used peach tree for over10 years, gotten used to all its quirks and was about 50% satisfied. I wanted a change hoping to find something that filled the gaps that peach tree left so I went too quick books. I lasted on quick books for less than a week..in my opinion it's more toy than tool. I am not an accountant but found it to be less than intuitive and friendly and more limiting than Ptree. I quickly jumped back to Ptree and continued with it until I had my 3rd crash within 3 months. I was desperate to find something stable and Mac and PC friendly, as my partner was stubborn and insisted on staying on a windows platform. I found Accountedge to offer both Mac and PC versions and that you could load data on a server and have either platform access the data seamlessly. The support from Accountedge is awesome, but only need support when I do updates as I have my data files arranged in a slightly less common way. They offer a free copy of the software for your accountant/bookkeeper too! It has served me well, is a little less money than qui books and way less than Ptree. I don't use all the features yet but there is an iPod/iPad version and that combined with Dropbox allows constant use and easy syncing when you are away from the office. I am very pleased with Accountedge .


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried stitch labs?


----------



## kris1 (Mar 1, 2013)

You can use Netbasis. It is customized cost basis calculator. I am not sure whether it will handle your day to day P/L, but it will defiantly helpful to calculate all type of taxes. My broker uses it at his place & he is more than happy with it.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

I know lot's of folks who really like Xero.com


----------

